# Civil, Environmental, Energy positions



## GTjoy (May 29, 2009)

My company is actively hiring for federal government work.

We're looking for civil and environmental engineers, facilities management people, transportation engineers, energy analysts, environmental specialists, and more. I think we're even hiring OSHA/Safety/Health folks. FYI - our engineers don't do pure design work, but more engineering management.

As with other personal details, I am reluctant to post my company's name on the boards, so if you are interested, please send me a private message and I'll email you directly or send you a message back with more details, depending on what you're interested in.


----------



## GTjoy (May 31, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> My company is actively hiring for federal government work.
> We're looking for civil and environmental engineers, facilities management people, transportation engineers, energy analysts, environmental specialists, and more. I think we're even hiring OSHA/Safety/Health folks. FYI - our engineers don't do pure design work, but more engineering management.
> 
> As with other personal details, I am reluctant to post my company's name on the boards, so if you are interested, please send me a private message and I'll email you directly or send you a message back with more details, depending on what you're interested in.


I forgot to mention the location... we're hiring all over the country, but most of the positions are in the DC metro region.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 1, 2009)

Anything in the Louisville, KY area...wife is looking.


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 4, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> Anything in the Louisville, KY area...wife is looking.


Sorry, got nothing in Louisville right now.


----------



## civil4799 (Jun 12, 2009)

Any openings in :wv: ?

Just curious


----------



## ncpe (Jun 15, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> My company is actively hiring for federal government work.
> We're looking for civil and environmental engineers, facilities management people, transportation engineers, energy analysts, environmental specialists, and more. I think we're even hiring OSHA/Safety/Health folks. FYI - our engineers don't do pure design work, but more engineering management.
> 
> As with other personal details, I am reluctant to post my company's name on the boards, so if you are interested, please send me a private message and I'll email you directly or send you a message back with more details, depending on what you're interested in.


Hi anything in Charlotte, NC


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 29, 2009)

civil4799 said:


> Any openings in : :wv: :?
> Just curious





ncpe said:


> Hi anything in Charlotte, NC


Hi guys - sorry for the late response - I've been out of the country the last 3 weeks and am finally catching up on emails and stuff.

Nothing in Charlotte - just Fayetteville and the RTP/Durham area.

A few jobs are posted for West Virginia but judging by your screen name, I'm guessing you're looking for civil engineering jobs. These are more IT-or cyber security related work for the federal government.

More civil/environmental/energy related jobs are in the DC region and also San Antonio.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 30, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> These are more IT-or cyber security related work for the federal government.


As a Federal employee, could you get me a list of who these people are so I can kick them in the nuts? Maybe I'd actually be able to do set up my own computer again.


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 30, 2009)

jeb6294 said:


> As a Federal employee, could you get me a list of who these people are so I can kick them in the nuts? Maybe I'd actually be able to do set up my own computer again.


Ha! 

You know, the thing that I find most annoying (but I suppose in principle it's a good idea) is that we're not supposed to use USB thumb drives anymore to transfer data, because of the security risks.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 6, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> Ha!
> You know, the thing that I find most annoying (but I suppose in principle it's a good idea) is that we're not supposed to use USB thumb drives anymore to transfer data, because of the security risks.



Yeah, they have a stand alone pc set up in our office, and we have to upload the pics to that, burn them to a cd and then bring them to our pc and save them on the network... because we can't even connect our cameras anymore because of the security risks. any jobs near fort benning?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 10, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> Ha!
> You know, the thing that I find most annoying (but I suppose in principle it's a good idea) is that we're not supposed to use USB thumb drives anymore to transfer data, because of the security risks.


Idiots....it wreaked havoc with our survey data. Each of our boats have a computer on board to run the surveys but they're not on the network so there's no way to transfer the data except by thumb drive or external hard drive which we can't do now so instead we have to burn a ridiculous number of CD's to do it.

They even tried to tell us we couldn't use our hardware key that lets us use our survey software anymore...we were just supposed to find another way to run the software?!?!


----------



## MikeW589 (Jul 16, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> I forgot to mention the location... we're hiring all over the country, but most of the positions are in the DC metro region.


Anything in the Long Island or NYC area?


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 16, 2009)

MikeW589 said:


> Anything in the Long Island or NYC area?


Hi Mike -

Not too much, unfortunately. What's your background in? I saw a few postings related to transportation/rail as well as something at Plum Island.


----------



## MikeW589 (Jul 16, 2009)

GTjoy said:


> Hi Mike -Not too much, unfortunately. What's your background in? I saw a few postings related to transportation/rail as well as something at Plum Island.


I'm on the environmental side of things. ChemE undergrad, masters in engineering management, just passed the PE, 5 years experience doing everything from site assessments to remediation to air quality compliance. Just looking to see what's out there. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Do you still have those positions?

I work as structural engineer (10 years experience) and I am looking for a position pretty much anywhere (but I would prefer the NorthEast).

thanks


----------



## lara123 (Feb 2, 2010)

How do I apply to any of the jobs?


----------



## GTjoy (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everybody,

Sorry I wasn't able to respond to a lot of the follow-up posts and questions, but I stopped checking the EB boards for a while. I guess work got even busier after I got my PE! 

Anyway, my company is doing a push to actively recruit and hire again. There are TONS of open environmental and energy positions, but we are hiring all sorts of engineers and consultants. I am reluctant to just post my company's name on a public board, but if you shoot me a message letting me know you're interested, or if you have any questions, I can email you more info directly.

Thanks!

-GTjoy


----------

